# Insulated Tools



## TripnReset (Feb 12, 2016)

Howdy. I am looking into purchasing some insulated tools for hot work (277/480V max) when it is unavoidable at my company. I have looked into a few manufacturers and see that there are kits, but the kits I am seeing have tools I don't see us using.

Does anyone have a suggestion on some sets that are practical and would get good use? As with most safety related equipment, I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest.

Thanks in advance,

CJ


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you talking about gloves, blankets/clips, boots, arc flash suits, or hand tools?


----------



## TripnReset (Feb 12, 2016)

I was referring to the insulated hand tools. Not your normal Kleins, etc. but the ones with heavier insulation.

We already have arc flash suit kits in our service vehicles, just looking to complement them with some insulated tools.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TripnReset said:


> I was referring to the insulated hand tools. Not your normal Kleins, etc. but the ones with heavier insulation.
> 
> We already have arc flash suit kits in our service vehicles, just looking to complement them with some insulated tools.


http://www.1000vtools.com/home.html...RKJyaLoi9tGFTUM5DNUQu5MoCrZCyY0jC1hoCasvw_wcB
There are all kinds of web sites out there. I can't recommend any though, because I can't think of any excuse to work anything hot, except for testing. That's usually #1 at the "safety meetings".


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TripnReset said:


> Howdy. I am looking into purchasing some insulated tools for hot work (277/480V max) when it is unavoidable at my company. I have looked into a few manufacturers and see that there are kits, but the kits I am seeing have tools I don't see us using.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion on some sets that are practical and would get good use? As with most safety related equipment, I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest.
> 
> ...


Just remember to tell your skin graft specialist at the burn center, "it was unavoidable", and they'll cut you a special deal.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Id recommend WIHA. They have Screwdrivers and pliers, and also more fancy tools like sockets and ratchets and allen keys. Everything 1000V rated and they are lighter and less bulky than isulated kleins.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

The best one I've seen is a 1,000 volt rated knife... So you'd terminate one end of a feeder, then turn the power on, and finally strip the other end and land it on the load???


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use Wera and Knipex insulated tools on a daily basis. I don't use them with the intention of working live but because I might unintentionally work live. They're good tools but the pliers tend to get stuck in the tool bag, which is kind of annoying.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

TripnReset said:


> Howdy. I am looking into purchasing some insulated tools for hot work (277/480V max) when it is unavoidable at my company. I have looked into a few manufacturers and see that there are kits, but the kits I am seeing have tools I don't see us using. Does anyone have a suggestion on some sets that are practical and would get good use? As with most safety related equipment, I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest. Thanks in advance, CJ


 we have a nice set we never use, we normally won't do hot work ever, it has all the wrenches, allens, channel locks, linemen, etc.
I'll take some pics Monday if you think you might be interested, they're 1000v rated I believe


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Honestly for the price Knipex is probably the way to go. Cheaper than Klein or Cementex sets.


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

glen1971 said:


> The best one I've seen is a 1,000 volt rated knife... So you'd terminate one end of a feeder, then turn the power on, and finally strip the other end and land it on the load???




How about the insulated 300$ hacksaw? 

For all your late night scrapper needs.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We have Salisbury tools.. 

https://www.salisburybyhoneywell.com/en-US/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

knipex, witte and wera for pliers compositools for drivers if you can still get them. There the best.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

TripnReset said:


> Howdy. I am looking into purchasing some insulated tools for hot work (277/480V max) when it is unavoidable at my company. I have looked into a few manufacturers and see that there are kits, but the kits I am seeing have tools I don't see us using.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion on some sets that are practical and would get good use? As with most safety related equipment, I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest.
> 
> ...


Just for the sake of argument, let's all assume that the working on the energized equipment is justified. Shouldn't the company be required to furnish these tools as they are safety related?

Also, shouldn't the insulation on these tools be tested periodically just like safety blankets, gloves, etc?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

bill39 said:


> ...
> Also, shouldn't the insulation on these tools be tested periodically just like safety blankets, gloves, etc?


I don't think so. They have an outer covering of a contrasting color over the insulation. 

If you can see the underlying color, you are no longer permitted to use the tool on energized equipment.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

I believe they have to be tested every 2 years just like a hot stick as well.


There are still some electrical workers that still have work on energized equipment and there always will be. Though it is mainly in the industrial and utility sectors, it is justified, and is often the only feasible way.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> The best one I've seen is a 1,000 volt rated knife... So you'd terminate one end of a feeder, then turn the power on, and finally strip the other end and land it on the load???


It's for cutting in your mary-jane grow-up ahead of your home meterbase. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

These are designed, produced, and tested in the USA.

http://www.cementexusa.com/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had good luck with Wiha, Cementex, and Knipex but used them just for testing equipment. As others have said there really is no good reason to work on live circuitry.
The life you save may just be your own.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Insulated tools are to prevent shorting live parts to adjacent grounded parts, not to protect the user. If you are doing work that actually warrants insulated tools, you should be wearing appropriate PPE.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Don't use every day*

If you have to use them on hot work, I would ONLY use them then.
1. It will prevent them from contamination such as oils and dirt.
2. You will not rely on them to keep you safe on other work.
3. Most are orange to remind you of the danger.


----------

